# Best slingshot?



## marc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all am new to the site and wanted to know what arethe best slingshot i can buy? thanks


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Read this.

http://www.melchiormenzel.de/ "Information", then "What to Buy"


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohhh dear..... Haven't heard this one much have we folks!









Listen Marc, you just joined 10 minutes ago and you are already asking this question!? Please, please, please do us all a favor and take time to read up around the forum, there are around 40 pages of topics in the main sections so there is a lot of material.

Check the Vendors section and the For sale section as well to see.

Seriously, you can do it a little at a time, but please take a good chunk of time to read reviews (Product Reviews Section) look at the blogs, and just look everywhere on the forum. If you read, observe and remember you will go a long way. Then come back once you have an idea of what a slingshot can be all about, with a few details about what you are looking for.

Good Luck, and welcome to he SSF.

Cheers - John

p.s. I suggest making your own to start.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Marc that is basically a joke, but it is really a publicity/advertising stunt because so many will look at that selling....

You can look for those slingshots more and you will see that they are really not that much...


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

yes you can easily buy your own, but make sure you do some research. i reccomend getting a design from the shared designs topics and make your own. this is the only way to make sure you are 100% satifified with your new slingshot. bands are availible to buy here and i sell many different types of wood. from multiplex to g10. i have some multiplex up on the vendors section for $20 dollars. but make sure you do your reaserch on ergonomics, sideways or upright shooting, bent wire, or naturals. we all have our own preference. once again the best slingshot is your own and making one will make sure you are satified with your slingshot.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the SSF!
I think you will find that each slingshot you get will be your "best" for a while, then another one will come along.... well you will see what I mean...Enjoy the sport!


----------

